# Need Advice



## Skier23 (Feb 9, 2009)

My bowel problems began about a year ago I believe. I think this all may have started after a digital rectal examination by my doctor. Of course I can't find any info on the Internet that you can have complications following a prostate exam. I'm only 30 years old but as part of my physical, I mentioned having some issues with frequent urination and some erectile dysfunction problems. Anyway, my doctor said everything seemed fine with my prostate. However, I found this examination albeit about 10 seconds to be quite uncomfortable and for the next two days or so my area was rather sore. Since then I've had a change in bowel movements. They used to be round and decent size. Usually one or two pieces. But now I've had frequent pencil sized stools and if not those, they are flatter than they used to be. Sometimes they appear to be like cut in half. I saw a GI doctor in April last year and then in May I had a Barium Enema which was essentially normal. He told me to take Citrucel. While I haven't been especially consistent about taking this every day, I've been taking it for the last 5 days and haven't noticed any improvements. The only thing that seems to help me at all is Instant Coffee. My symptoms basically consist of the bowel constipation problems, lots of gas and/or problems passing gas/stool. I am wondering if there was damage done to my rectum/colon during the prostate exam. Shouldn't the barium enema have noticed a problem, if there was one? I don't really have any abdominal discomfort. I just have bloating, gas, constipation. I'm considering going back to the GI Doctor again for more tests such as a Colonoscopy or a Colorectal Transit Study. Has anyone had those tests? I'm concerned that maybe my GI doctor missed something with the Barium Enema test. There may be something systemically wrong rather than an IBS issue.


----------



## The Everglow (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey there Skier.Sorry to hear you're having a rough go right now Did you find that you were really "Stressed, nervous or anxious" during the exam?For a number of people, including myself, a stressful event can 'trigger' IBS.But at the same time, it's possible the doc did something to your rectum, but if the barium enema didn't show any structural damage, it shouldn't have been a problem.Also, it could be just a horrible coincidence that your IBS idiopathically began right after your doctor visit.But also, has your doc ruled out other conditions with IBS-like symptoms? I'd look into that as well.Best of luck to you!


----------

